# Status Post Esophageal Stent Placement



## btalley (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know what ICD 9 code to use for Status Post Esophageal Stent Placement? This is for a patient who had a PETCT performed.

Thanks


----------



## kwaldrep (Jul 23, 2013)

could you use v45.89


----------

